# Targus USB mini mouse problems (SOLVED)

## Fashong

I start "X" and my mouse never works, it doesn't work anywhere.  It is a Targus mini usb scroll mouse.  Please help!Last edited by Fashong on Sat Jun 11, 2005 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Specialized

Can you post your xorg.conf? 

I think you should change the setup.

----------

## Fashong

```

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "AUTO"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SAMTRON 77V"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA"

    Driver      "nv"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA"

    Monitor     "SAMTRON 77V"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## Specialized

Try it like this:

```
Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

```

----------

## Specialized

To activate your scrollwheel, you need to add this:

```
Option      "EmulateWheel" "on"

    Option      "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

----------

## Fashong

My mouse still does not work :'(.

----------

## Specialized

What lists your 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

when the mouse is pluged?

----------

## Fashong

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd 

B: EV=120013 

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe 

B: MSC=10 

B: LED=7 

It is always plugged in from the start

----------

## Specialized

Are all usb-related Modules loaded?

It seems your Kernel doesn't recognice your mouse.

Maybe you can try another device:

```
Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"
```

Does your X-Server start?Last edited by Specialized on Wed Jun 08, 2005 9:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fashong

I think I compiled every usb thing there is..  </dev/mouse> isnt there.

----------

## Specialized

Is the event interface compiled in?

You can try to boot without your mouse and plug it later. I cant't boot with the mouse pluged.

----------

## Fashong

When do i plug it in?

----------

## Specialized

After X has started. If that doesn't fix it, I think I can't help you .... Sorry.

----------

## Fashong

Did not work god darnit, thanks anyway for  your help...

----------

## Fashong

Also guys the mouse does not work in the terminal, it works on the LIVECD but I need help getting info how the livecd does it :/

----------

## 96140

Well, if you're in a command line only environment, you first need to emerge gpm. Then open up your /etc/conf.d/gpm file and uncomment the lines appropriate to the kind of mouse you're using and its device ID (it's fairly straightforward in the gpm file itself; the comments will explain it. My /etc/conf.d/gpm file looks like this:

```
# Please uncomment the type of mouse you have and the appropriate MOUSEDEV entry

#MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice
```

Next, you'll want to run /etc/init.d/gpm start. Finally, add gpm to your default runlevel: rc-update add gpm default so that you will have a working mouse even without X running.

To sum up, here are the steps again:

```
# emerge gpm

# nano /etc/conf.d/gpm

# /etc/init.d/gpm start

# rc-update add gpm default
```

Once you have a working mouse for CLI, you can copy text by selecting it with the mouse, switching to a different virtual terminal, and paste it by clicking the middle mouse button.

Also, are you sure that you've built the right USB modules in your kernel configuration? You need usb_hid, usbcore, and uhci_hcd (or ehci_hcd, depending if your system supports USB 1 or 2.0).

----------

## elephant

 *Specialized wrote:*   

> What lists your 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry for jumping in but just wanted to say thanks cuz this helped me see that I should connect my Logitech mouse through USB and not PS/2 port. That way it's on/dev/input/mouse1 instead of 0 so it doesn't interfere with the touchpad (previously X didn't respond to mouses clicks, but only to those that were coming from the touchpad).

----------

## Fashong

nightmorph I already have all that..

----------

## 96140

 *Fashong wrote:*   

> I think I compiled every usb thing there is..  </dev/mouse> isnt there.

 

Have you looked under /dev/input/mice? Or anything else under /dev/input?

If you have a PS/2 mouse, try plugging that in, and enabling "provide legacy psaux device" in your kernel config, and then try using the PS/2 mouse as a /dev/psaux device....this is more of a last-ditch, but almost guaranteed attempt to get a working mouse. I know that built-in laptop pointers often show up as PS/2 devices, so maybe that's conflicting with the USB mouse you're plugging in. I've experienced firsthand the oddness that X can come up with when it's trying to find device nodes for the mice I was using. It would pick up USB mice as PS/2 mice sometimes, and even routed the input from the laptop's builtin mouse and the external USB mouse through the same device node/name for simultaneous input. Just goes to show that X is capable of some truly odd stuff.

----------

## Fashong

I dont have a labtop..  My mouse is a <USB Targus mini scroll mouse> I already tried like everything .

----------

## 96140

I meant to try to get ahold of another mouse and plug it in, just to see if you can get any working mouse support at all. Just trying to come up with options. A question: what does lsmod | grep -i usb reveal? If nothing else, try doing modprobe usbhid, and if this works, remember to do modules-update to save your module settings. Also, are you using udev or devfs?

Hmm, try running cat /dev/input/mice with your mouse plugged in, then move it around to see if any output goes to the terminal. If this device node is the correct one, you'll see lots of gibberish appear on your terminal. If it doesn't work, then I would suggest systematically going through the device files and folders under /dev with cat /dev/whatever and seeing which one your mouse finally turns up under.

You might want to run etc-update just to make sure you haven't missed any necessary file configuration.

Finally, see if you can get into your computer's BIOS and check the settings there; you might need to disable or enable USB Legacy Emulation, or a similarly-worded option. Sometimes a BIOS-level setting will just wreak havoc with the settings you try to make from within a running OS; the firmware might be conflicting with how Linux interacts with devices.

I know it's a lot of suggestions, admittedly random, but there's a method to the madness. Somewhere in here has to lurk another idea for a possible fix to your problem.

----------

## 96140

I took another look at your xorg.conf file: there are some things you need to add! Take a look at my minimal xorg.conf for suggestions:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option    "CoreKeyBoard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "CorePointer"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

Bottom line, you especially need to have a properly configured ServerLayout section, where you specifically state which device is the CoreDevice; of course, your mouse name might not be "Mouse0", so adjust accordingly. For the record, I too am using a USB mouse. However, I use a variant of the PS/2 protocol, even though it's USB, because I need it in order to get a working scrollwheel.

Finally, you could try running xorgcfg or one of X11's automatic setup programs as defined in the Xorg setup guide.

Just to repeat what I mentioned in my previous post, it's important that we know whether or not you're using udev or devfs, and whether or not you've correctly set up udev. A common mistake among udev users is to improperly set up their kernel configs for udev and/or their /etc/conf.d/rc file, which should look like this:

```
RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_DEVICES="udev"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"
```

But this is only if you're using udev.

----------

## Fashong

I have did all that yet no output  :Sad: 

----------

## Specialized

Have you tried to write a udev-rule for your USB-Mouse?

If you do that you will know exactly wich device-node to put in your xorg.conf.

Here is a good writing-guide: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

----------

## Fashong

I gave up and lost hope it has been 2 weeks.  An old serial ball mouse works but its a pain in the ass to use.  My mouse worked on my old gentoo...  I can't believe it's not working now.

----------

## gentoo_dude

I just bought a targus mini mouse (PAUM004)  at Bestbuy and it works fine for my computer.  This is my xorg.conf changes to make it work:

Added this section to tell I want to use another mouse:

```

Section "InputDevice" 

     Identifier  "Mouse2"

     Driver      "mouse"

     Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

     Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse2"

     Option     "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

```

And added another input to server layout:

```

InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

```

Hope this will help you get your mouse to work.

P.S.  my touch pad mouse on the laptop still works and uses synaptics driver.

----------

